# bragging time



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone show yesterday?.. how did you do?

ginja ninja (cruz) was at the ragdoll show and finally got his 3rd mc certificate.. making up to a master cat now..(after the dissapointment of the supreme)
also he got a 1st a 2nd and unplaced in sides..


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, this may take a while

Capital LHCA and Eastern LH & SLHCC

Ragaddict Hit the jackpot, owned by us, got Olympian in one show and Reserve Olympian in the other, he got the BOB in one show but not in the other.

Champion Ragaddict Roommates, owned by us, got Grand in one show making her a Grand Premier and was witheld in the other, no BOB.

Ragaddict All That Jazz, owned by us got her first and CC in the open class in one show lt and witheld in the other, no BOB, this was her first adult show at only 9 months old on the day.

Premier Ragaddict Oliver Twist, owned by Sharon and Garry, got Grand in one show and Reserve Grand in the other and BOB in one show too.

Ragaddict Milo moonshadow, owned by Liz got second in his open class, only entered one show.
and Raaddict Pallas Athena, owned by Selcan and Wayne, got 1st open in one show and second in the other.

Phew, thing that's all major classes


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My cat got reserve grand mc in the shorthair show.
All my cats now retired. She didn't enjoy it and my Siamese boy is an imperial so can go no further.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Biawhiska said:


> my Siamese boy is an imperial so can go no further.


What about the Olympian?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He isn't Olympian standard. He has reached his limit


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Can swap him to Pet pedigree


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, well done Steve! Does this mean that my favourite boy is now an Olympian?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Wow, well done Steve! Does this mean that my favourite boy is now an Olympian?


No, wasn't an all breed show, still 1 more to go


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done to all of you!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

First adult show :001_wub:

CC, Best of Breed, 1st of 8, 2nd of 9 (in the Breeders Adult class!!) and 1st of 3 in his three sides

One word - CHUFFED!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As you should be!

Steve, tell that boy to hurry up!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow - FABULOUS!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Well done everyone!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

My home bred kitten won best in show colourpoint kitten at the ragdoll show and best red series taking home 2 trophys 1and bob 2 x1st and a 3rd in her sides


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

so that red kitten was yours....

we had our red mitted boy in the pet section..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done everyone :thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

She was a blue tortie point


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

@ soupie... sorry thats not bob.. thats waaay too big to be bob.. i think you borrowed inky..


----------

